# fencing



## peachick (May 11, 2011)

we are ready to fence in a 2 acre area for the goats.  I was thinking of doing 3 lines of electric fence...  but now am leaning to wire fence...  with a line of electric on the inside.

It is a very visible area from the road, so I dont want it ugly, and hubby wants it cheap 

Also  I want approximately 4-5 gates.  Hubby said thats  just making things complicated...  sigh.  But  its what I want.  I just dont know how gates work with electric fencing.

Advice?


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Wire fencing is expensive, and without electric they rub along it and stand on it, and basically just treat it like they treat everything else in their pen. Like something to stand on and play with. A 330' roll of sheep and goat fence with 4" x 4" holes is like $200 + but it doesn't look too bad, it sort of even blends in with the surroundings so you just see a couple wires and don't notice it much.

And ummm... well... I don't personally have electric fences, but I do know that for a gate, there's a wire that you unhook from the main fence part and it has a sort of handle on it so you don't get shocked. Unhooking that wire from the fence would break the circuit and make the fence go uhh... Not hot... and then you could touch it and not be zapped I guess. :/

Yeah. That's about as informative as asking a rock directions.


But anyway, I have sheep & goat fence, and it's held up as well as you could imagine with goats periodically leaning their entire weight into it and walking down the length of the fence to scratch their backs.

Sure it's a little bowed out at the bottom... No biggie.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2011)

I've got the sheep and goat fence too.  No electric.  And I just watch them because they have favorite sections to rub on and I add an extra t-post there to keep it from sagging as much at the bottom.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 11, 2011)

3 lines of electric wouldn't be enough to keep them in, Maybe 5 lines of electric, and the electric would have to be working at all times.Half a day with it off and they figure it out and go through it. We have 3 lines in one of the sections and they can easily go through it, under it, or over it, when they are in the mood. We often have to section that part off or move the goats around and put a couple in that area that wont go through that fencing, the rest of our fencing is woven wire field fencing with electric on the inside of that and we don't ever have goats coming out of it.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Yes, eventually I'd like to have field fencing (the sheep and goat stuff) encircling the whole property, with electric running on the inside to keep them off the fence, and to break up the main pasture into several to move them around for some rotational grazing.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 11, 2011)

That goat fence here costs $240 a roll at lowes and $289 at Tractor Supply!  It's expensive stuff....but looks SO nice.  I bought 2 rolls and started putting it up.  I hope to buy another roll ever 2 weeks when I get paid and will have the pastures fenced in with it by the end of the year.  I'll use cheaper cattle fence to cross fence though and will protect all of the fence with electric wire because goats are REALLY hard on it.  I have sheep now....I have no idea if they are hard on fences or not but I don't want to take any chances on them ruining my brand new fence. 

I have kept goats in high tensile wire in the past and it worked great....as long as the power didn't go out.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

It seems to be cheaper at Lowe's out here as well, but they didn't have it in stock, and I needed it immediately. A two or more week wait wasn't going to cut it with more goats on the way, so the price was haggled down some at TSC. It was sort of like a price match. You might want to try that if there's a Lowe's nearby that doesn't have the fence in stock and you need it soon.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 11, 2011)

that's a good idea.  Lowes and Tractor supply are right across the street from each other.  TS used to have great prices, but I think they have become too popular with the non-farm crowd so they went up.  I need to locate a REAL farm store around here.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> that's a good idea.  Lowes and Tractor supply are right across the street from each other.  TS used to have great prices, but I think they have become too popular with the non-farm crowd so they went up.  I need to locate a REAL farm store around here.


I've thought for a while now that they're too... I don't know... Mainstream(?) now. Everyone goes there, regardless if they own animals or not. They sell planters and things for like lawns and gardens too, not just stuff for cattle and goats you know? When your feed store sells fashion clothing, you know something isn't right. 
I understand Carharts and muck boots and cowboy hats, but jewelry too? Come on now, let's get serious.


Edit: And I just died a little on the inside when I finally read your signature and saw that you have BLR Wyandottes...  
*makes grabby hands towards the chickens*


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (May 11, 2011)

I can definitely attest to the 3 line problem. I told my husband on multiple occasions, you cannot put them in the existing horse corral (horse separated of course). They will just run through the fence. Well we put them in there and they played on it. One actually sat on it, I guess the zapping sensation felt good to her bum. 

Mine have their own fenced area. Does have regular field fencing with electric string 12" off the ground on the inside and 4" above the fence.

My buck pen is 2x4 welded wire with electric everywhere. They are the worst for rubbing. I think they are trying to entice the girls over for a date.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

"Oooh, I bet YOU wish you could come visit me for a uhh... _scratch_ eh ladies?"
they're saying.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 11, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> we are ready to fence in a 2 acre area for the goats.  I was thinking of doing 3 lines of electric fence...  but now am leaning to wire fence...  with a line of electric on the inside.
> 
> It is a very visible area from the road, so I dont want it ugly, and hubby wants it cheap
> 
> ...


Love, love, love my electric fence.  It's nearly invisible and the goats learned (the hard way) to leave it alone.  And even if it IS off for any period of time, they don't test it, so they don't know it, and just steer clear of it... same thing for the dog (and the cats)... 

You have short goats, right?  If you kept them low enough, I can see minimum 4 strands... but 5 would be way better...

As for gates... I took house wire and threaded it through some sort of rubber conduit thing and buried it under the gates.  So it's still connected, but totally underground.  

I just found trying to mess with the fencing and the stretching and the leaning on it... well... I like my 'lectric!

Good luck!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

Putting up a HEAVY 330' roll of fence would make anyone consider electric, but I have the physical barrier for the neighbor's dogs as well as keeping animals in. Of course that wouldn't stop any animal from tunneling under or anything, so I'm glad the neighbor's dogs are German Shorthaired Pointers that quickly learned not to chase the ducks back then they were allowed to free range, and that the "no chasey" thing carried over to the other animals. My dog keeps them in their places and won't let them chase the animals. 
Not to say that I wouldn't mind having some electric inside the physical barrier (and a hot line along the bottom on the outside to discourage digging).


----------



## carolinagirl (May 11, 2011)

RabbleRoost Farm said:
			
		

> Edit: And I just died a little on the inside when I finally read your signature and saw that you have BLR Wyandottes...
> *makes grabby hands towards the chickens*


These chickens are really pretty!  I bought 8 of them a month or so ago.  6 are Blue lace, 2 are splash.  They are growing very fast.  I wish more were pullets and less were roos but if I end up with just a couple pullets and one great roo, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 11, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> RabbleRoost Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOOOOOW they're pretty! And cold hearty! And pretty! And expensive to get the ones I really want... So... I'm stuck with my mutts. 
Oh well. Something to look forward to I guess.


Edit: Did I mention they're pretty?


----------



## peachick (May 11, 2011)

great fence discussion everybody.  thanks ya'll for your input and experience.

but  you ha vent helped me decide  LOL  LOL

I do have mini goats  the tallest one is approx 24 inches at the shoulder.
I am buying the goats fence with my BYC egg money  (if you have seen my auctions  you'll understand).  So  hubby cant really complain about cost....  However,  I like the look of electric since its virtually invisible.

Still confused.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2011)

You need to come visit my house.  I have 2X4 horse wire that is tight to the ground, with a board around the top.  The goats and sheep can rub all they want and it springs back.  My small yard in a yard, is the same wire, but has electric fence around it to keep the goats from rubbing it.

Electric fence will keep may keep them in, but I worry just as much about keeping the fox and dogs out.  

Around here, everyone that raises goats, has fence, not electric.  But that may just be around here.

I can give you the name of a the company that put ours in, Jones Fence Company.  They did a great job.  But it is not cheap.
They install the fence like I have, but they also install hugh tension electic fence.  

As for how you have electric fence and gates, you just make a gate of electic inside.  Really not hard.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2011)

Here -  A picture is worth a thousand words.    The gates are lined with the same fence to keep the goats from climbing through.  The fence on the left in the first picture is the fence which is around our back yard, it also is lined with fence to keep the dogs on their side and the goats on their side.










I even got the goats to model it for you.  They will do anything for a fresh leaf.  From Left to Right, Danny, Ninna, Daisy, Yogi and that is Clyde off to the right, one of the sheep.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 12, 2011)

Should also note that because your goats have horns, I would not recommend the 4X4 wire as they can sometimes get their head through and then they get their horns stuck on the way back.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 12, 2011)

I just put up some 4x4 wire....I really doubt a goat could get his head in there.  I don't even think my 3 pound chihuahua could get through that wire.  I had boer goats though....maybe those little dwarf goats could but I sort of doubt it.  I have had goats in regular cattle fence and had a terrible time with them getting stuck in the fence.  I guess if there is a doubt, either use the horse fence (2x4 spacing) or put up a hot wire to keep the goats off the fence.


----------



## Hykue (May 12, 2011)

I have three-strand electric, and it keeps my goats in like a charm (at least so far).  It helps that it has a VERY strong charger on it . . . definitely over 5000 volts along the length, which is what my tester maxes out at.  According to the charger itself, the charge varies from 13000 to 18000 volts, depending on moisture level as far as I can tell.  My "brave" husband wanted to test it to see how much it really hurt, after he got a minor shock when wearing rubber boots . . . he assures me, it hurts quite enough that he NEVER wants to touch it in socked feet again.  The older goat learned after one touch (I assume, I didn't actually see it, but suddenly, two days after I put up a short section in their pen, she wouldn't go near it), the younger goat learned after three days and about 8 shocks.  I literally never see either of them closer than 2 feet away from the fence, even when I put up a new section that keeps them out of the yard, where all the delicious maple trees, apple trees, and flowerbeds are.

On the other hand, a dog that came to visit us did blow right through it when my husband accidentally let him out without a leash.  He didn't know what it was, and he was so focused on our sheep that he probably wouldn't have noticed even if it did shock him.  (Don't worry, my husband is a good runner and jumper - he caught the dog before the dog caught the sheep).  It works on our dog because she got a shock from it and knew exactly why - she had crossed that line that we showed her and told her not to cross.  Now she won't go through unless we open a gate and call her.  Incidentally, the goats also go through the gates, even though we have gates that are just another section of fence, we unhook the rubber handle, pull up the step-in post, and swing it open.  The goats are very cautious but will come through if they see me open it and I call them.

So, I would say it works well for animals that can be trained to it, and if you have a stronger charger than might be necessary for a less stubborn animal.  If you have any chance of a predator problem from outside your property, I wouldn't go with only electric, unless it was electric netting . . . and I think the cost of that stuff adds up pretty fast.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 12, 2011)

I have rough sawn lumber. I think it looks good and it is very effective. No need for electric wires. They stay put. Although now with the ground having thawn out and things shifted around, spring repairs needing to be done etc. They are finding a loophole here and there but when it was strong they could not get out and did not even try to.

ETA: Rough sawn lumber is very cheap. Especially when your hubby runs a mill.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 14, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> I just put up some 4x4 wire....I really doubt a goat could get his head in there.  I don't even think my 3 pound chihuahua could get through that wire.  I had boer goats though....maybe those little dwarf goats could but I sort of doubt it.  I have had goats in regular cattle fence and had a terrible time with them getting stuck in the fence.  I guess if there is a doubt, either use the horse fence (2x4 spacing) or put up a hot wire to keep the goats off the fence.


My Boer doe (Tansy has horns) somehow got her head stuck in a *cinderblock* when I first got her. I'm grateful that she was small enough that I could smash her head back through without having to break a horn or chance breaking the block with who knows what... I would have had to call for help, because I doubt I have the strength to bust cement apart - especially while it's caught around a goat's neck.

Anyway - I think the opening on one of them is just shy of 4 x 4...
I'd be wary of any sort of fence with openings any wider, and I'd never use any cattle fence unless there was some serious electric keeping them away from it.

My fence now (sheep and goat) is 4 x 4, and Sugar can get her head through that too, but she's little still. 

Wooden fences look nice too, but the goats can still stand on them... :/
And maybe find a foothold to get over. I'd worry about escapes myself.


----------



## peachick (May 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. 
I have decided to go with the 2 inch by 4 inch welded wire.  And if needed later on, I may add electric.

Pricing out aprox 1000 foot of fence with posts, wire, and a few gates is going to cost me under $1500. (Im going to have to sell a few more peacocks to afford this!)  But in the long run,  it's permanent,  will look nice, and most of all,  my goats will be safe and secure...  so  I will have peace of mind.

We have 2 weeks of rain coming,  so  hopefully in June we can get this project going.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your input.
> I have decided to go with the 2 inch by 4 inch welded wire.  And if needed later on, I may add electric.
> 
> Pricing out aprox 1000 foot of fence with posts, wire, and a few gates is going to cost me under $1500. (Im going to have to sell a few more peacocks to afford this!)  But in the long run,  it's permanent,  will look nice, and most of all,  my goats will be safe and secure...  so  I will have peace of mind.
> ...


Great Choice!


----------



## peachick (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Ed   and BTW  you have a PM waiting for ya.


----------



## vegaburm (May 31, 2011)

@ carolinagal

I have the 4 by 4 goat fencing also, and I can tell you my kids walk right through the holes!!! I have Nigerian Dwarfs and we have to stay out with them when they are loose right now so that they stay inside. Otherwise they wiggle their way right out! I'm thinking of putting an electric wire on the inside to discourage the constant scratching on the fence, and at the level that the babies will stay in!


----------



## peachick (Jun 27, 2011)

Well  the fencing project is basically completed.  Thought  Id share photos....
Thanks everyone for your input.  Im very happy with the results. 




DSC_0005 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0007 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 27, 2011)

thats looks GREAT....Nice job....and you pasture looks awesome!!!!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks good!  Can I point out one teensy problem though?  I notice there are no corner braces.  No matter how deep and stout that corner post is, if it has no bracing it will pull in at the top over time.  This link explains more what I am talking about.  The purpose of a corner brace is to apply counter-tension for the fence, so that the tension on the fence does pull the corners out.  http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/sanders103.html  There really is no good way to build a fence without a corner tension system.


----------



## peachick (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks.  I talked to hubby before about supporting the corners...  we just havent gotten there yet.  We will probably add electric too, but for the most part the fence is done.
Next job is to repair some of the existing fencing that the boys have ruined.  Ohh  and OMG  the boys have ruined 2 small buildings so far, and one large old dog house has been rolled over on its side  LOL


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 28, 2011)

Peachick, you fence looks great!  Very nice area for your goats.

For what it's worth, here is a picture of one of the corners of my fencing.  It'll give you an idea of what Carolinagirl was talking about.
The white insulator bars are what hold my electric wire.  I like the distance it provides between the hot zone and actual fence.


----------

